# Reds Or Rhom



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

Im thinking about getting a 100 gallon tank and was wondering which one is better 1 Rhom Or 6 Reds. Also when the Rhom reaches adult hood will it be active or will it just stay in the corner. By the way could i keep some exodons with either of these fish and if so how many.
Also if you think different fish would be better please let me know. Thanks in advanse

Forgot about Carbies do you think carbies would be better and if so how many in a 100 gallon tank


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I would go with the solo Rhom. Not the most active fish when young but they are a true beast. 1 vote for Rhom


----------



## David. (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd go with the Red's or Cariba's over the Rhom. Shoals are a lot more active and enjoyable. Both solo Rhom tanks I owned were tied for the boringest Piranha tank I ever owned.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

A matter of personal taste... personally i'd suggest you make an effort to save some money for a bigger tank... i'd recommend "at least" a 125g tank for a small cariba or nattereri shoal... keep in mind caribas are harder to maintain than regular reds if you are new to piranha care...


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Which ever you perfer really. Obviously 4-6 reds or caribas would be more visually entertaining but a larger rhom would also be awesome once he gets accustomed to the tank. I'd second the idea for a 125G, the larger the tank you get the more options you have.


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

I say get 2 tanks have a shoal & a monster. Best of both worlds


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I vote Rhom!

My 2 Rhoms have never been "inactive", and they both swim against their powerhead all day long...I spend a good amount of time daily just hanging out with them because they love to interact (finger chase etc.). It's also very relaxing to watch them swim against the current...

That being said, if you can get both, then get them both... it's best to get the experience yourself rather than go with someone else's opinion.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Do whatever you like!...







...I tell people this all the time...who in the hell cares what others like!....It's going to be *YOUR* setup and *YOUR* fish...not ours!..Its just a matter of personal preference...There is no right or wrong!...


----------



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

Smoke said:


> I vote Rhom!
> 
> My 2 Rhoms have never been "inactive", and they both swim against their powerhead all day long...I spend a good amount of time daily just hanging out with them because they love to interact (finger chase etc.). It's also very relaxing to watch them swim against the current...
> 
> That being said, if you can get both, then get them both... it's best to get the experience yourself rather than go with someone else's opinion.


how big is your tank?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Either 240 or 220 Gallons... Can't remember... it's 6ft L x 2ft W. It's also fairly tall, just need to remeasure how tall...


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

But be aware that sometimes rhoms are shy fish but when they get used to you they're mean bastards


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Da said:


> Do whatever you like!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! They're are all great fish for different reasons.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

Why not try to get 2 75 gallon tanks and try both a rhom and 4 reds in the other. If your only possibility is the 100 gallon then i would go with 5 reds.


----------



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

SandNukka15 said:


> Why not try to get 2 75 gallon tanks and try both a rhom and 4 reds in the other. If your only possibility is the 100 gallon then i would go with 5 reds.


could a rhom live comfotably for life in a 75 gallon tank


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

fish21562 said:


> Why not try to get 2 75 gallon tanks and try both a rhom and 4 reds in the other. If your only possibility is the 100 gallon then i would go with 5 reds.


could a rhom live comfotably for life in a 75 gallon tank
[/quote]

Nope, but a small specimen should do great in there for a looong while...


----------



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Why not try to get 2 75 gallon tanks and try both a rhom and 4 reds in the other. If your only possibility is the 100 gallon then i would go with 5 reds.


could a rhom live comfotably for life in a 75 gallon tank
[/quote]

Nope, but a small specimen should do great in there for a looong while...
[/quote]
would a Rhom be able to live its entire life in a 100 or 125 gallon tank


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

no but imo opinion you can keep a rhom in a 75 gallon untill it hits around the 10 or 11 inch mark then it would need a bigger tank. but that can take years and years if you get it under 5 inches.

my black diamond is about 8 inches and he has plenty of space in his 75 gallon

imo 125gallon for live would work a 100 gallon wont a rhom needs the 6 foot by 18 inch foot print. but you have to rem. these fish live for a very long time with the proper care


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

What we think & what the fish think is comfortable is two different things imo. Fish on franks site lived 20+ years in tanks no bigger than 55gal. He had to of been fairly comfortable to have lived that long imo. If he was stressed by the small tank for too long he probably would have gotten sick from being stressed for a long period n died at way earlier age. I believe the fish spent many years in even a smaller tank than a 55gal. Sure Frank can give the actual facts or you can read it yourself. I don't think bigger automatically means the fish will be more comfortable. I have a few piranha that are obviously more comfortable in a smaller tank. They show it by how they eat, & by how they act.imw-bo anyhow.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> Do whatever you like!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! They're are all great fish for different reasons.
[/quote]

that's what I'm talkin' about Bruner!...


----------



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

SandNukka15 said:


> no but imo opinion you can keep a rhom in a 75 gallon untill it hits around the 10 or 11 inch mark then it would need a bigger tank. but that can take years and years if you get it under 5 inches.
> 
> my black diamond is about 8 inches and he has plenty of space in his 75 gallon
> 
> imo 125gallon for live would work a 100 gallon wont a rhom needs the 6 foot by 18 inch foot print. but you have to rem. these fish live for a very long time with the proper care


How long could a 1 inch rhom live in a 30 gallon tank.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

fish21562 said:


> no but imo opinion you can keep a rhom in a 75 gallon untill it hits around the 10 or 11 inch mark then it would need a bigger tank. but that can take years and years if you get it under 5 inches.
> 
> my black diamond is about 8 inches and he has plenty of space in his 75 gallon
> 
> imo 125gallon for live would work a 100 gallon wont a rhom needs the 6 foot by 18 inch foot print. but you have to rem. these fish live for a very long time with the proper care


How long could a 1 inch rhom live in a 30 gallon tank.
[/quote]
longer than a year.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The S rhombeus lived in that 55g tank at the Steinhart aquarium only because they could not put it in any exhibit tanks with other piranhas or other fish for obvious reasons... was it comfortable hard to say but it did have excellent filtration tied to the other exhibits. That contributed to its longevity I would imagine.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

hastatus said:


> The S rhombeus lived in that 55g tank at the Steinhart aquarium only because they could not put it in any exhibit tanks with other piranhas or other fish for obvious reasons... was it comfortable hard to say but it did have excellent filtration tied to the other exhibits. That contributed to its longevity I would imagine.


Water quality is always I big factor & I'm sure varied diet played a part in it also(which I'm sure feeders were part of his main diet but thats another thread).I'm not sayn a 55gal for life is perfect I'm sure he woulda been lil happier in a wider tank like a 75gal. I'm just sayn just because I or jimbo thinks a rhom would feel more comfortable in a 200gal tank vs a 75gal tank doesn't make it true. They all act a little different its finding what each fish likes. I've had my rhom for just over a year.went from just under 2" to 6.5" easy in a 2' 15gal with overkill filtration, bi-weekly & weekly water changes, good varied diet which yes contains minnows once a week.& he's obviously is comfortable cause he's a mean mofo from 2nd week on! Not a bit scared of me(think he wants to eat me), eats excellent, has awesome coloration. Did I get groundbreaking growth? NO. But I did get just as good of growth as anyone else with a tank 4times bigger.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

No live feeders only chopped white fish, shrimp and clams. Reason for no feeders? Parasites and disease issues.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I currenty own a pygo shoal and a solo rhom.. I'd say rhom.


----------



## David. (Mar 26, 2011)

Well you did say suggest other fish so an army a little Mac's might be something you'd like to give a try. If your not sure on a group of Pygo's or a solo Serra maybe a group of Serra's would be something that would interest you. Tank size no longer a problem and you get a little of both of what you wanted.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

To give you an idea on their growth....

I purchased my rhom at 5" just about 4 years ago. 
Bi-weekly water changes. Varied diet of frozen krill, white fish, shrimp, and whole shrimp. Live plants and good water movement. 
He's growing but not shattering any records by any means. He is now just breaking the 8" mark in total length having been in his standard 75 gallon for the last 2.5 years.

Will he ever need a bigger tank? I don't know. But I do know that IF he is as active as he is now at 11" or 12" there is no way I will not get him something bigger (48" x 24"). 
And how many years will that be? Overall a very freaken long time.

My vote is for a 4" or 5" rhom in a 48" x 18" (or better yet 24")


----------

